# Easiest Shrimp To Breed



## Jaap (6 Oct 2011)

Hello,

what are the easiest shrimp to breed? I mean by just having them in a tank...

Thanks!


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Oct 2011)

Red cherries are probably renowned to be the easiest.


----------



## Shadow (6 Oct 2011)

Red cherry and Malayan that the easiest according to my experience


----------



## Tom (6 Oct 2011)

You don't so much breed cherries as farm them...


----------



## frothhelmet (17 Oct 2011)

As a shameless plug, Caridina Simoni Simoni is very hardy and also breeds very well.


----------



## Emyr (17 Oct 2011)

I got a few cherries a month or so back and they have already started breeding. Crazy. Not quite sure what i'm going to do with them all. As long as your parameters are good then they will breed naturally.


----------

